# Surgery for my skin kid tomorrow



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been feeling a little melancholy today. Tomorrow is my husband's birthday and we'll be spending it at Wolfson's Children's Hospital in Jacksonville as our son undergoes surgery to replace his cardiac defibrillator. This one lasted far longer than we thought it would and we're thankful for that. Nicholas is 15 now. I remember how raw I felt in the days and hours before he got that first ICD. He had just turned nine and was so little and very much a Mama's boy. When I tucked him in the night before that first surgery, I kissed his little chest, right over his heart and knew he was just a little while away from a permanent scar. But, I knew he'd still be perfect. I was wrong though. I think he's better than perfect. 

Surgery is 1:00 p.m. Say a prayer if you don't mind. And when they wheel him out of that operating room and he smiles that sleepy smile at us, I'll wish his daddy a very, very happy birthday...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wishing you the best with the surgery, we will be thinking about you.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thinking about you and hope all goes well.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Robin, you and Nicholas are in my prayers! Such a blessing for the wonders of medicine!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending good wishes!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sending prayers and best thoughts for you and your baby boy (I know he's 15, but they are always our babies).


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Saying prayers for you and your son Robin..


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

All my love and prayers to you guys Robin. Big hugs.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Robin, i will definitely be keeping your son and family in my prayers. rayer:rayer:rayer: :hugging:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hoping for the best. But he will be fine. Hasn't cardiology come amazingly far? It's really astounding to me, having worked with kids in healthcare for over 30 years!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Wishing you the best with the surgery, we will be thinking about you.


Thank you SO MUCH, Walter! 



mdbflorida said:


> Thinking about you and hope all goes well.


Thanks Mags. I hope so too!



sherry said:


> Robin, you and Nicholas are in my prayers! Such a blessing for the wonders of medicine!


Thank you Sherry. We are very blessed indeed!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Robin, I will pray extra hard for your son tomorrow. I'm sure you will be glad when its all over with and I don't imagine you will get much sleep tonight.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

maggieh said:


> Sending good wishes!


Thanks Maggie!



Madison's Mom said:


> Sending prayers and best thoughts for you and your baby boy (I know he's 15, but they are always our babies).


Glenda, he'll be my baby even when he's married and has one of his own. Of course, that won't be for a very, very long time. :thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

sophiesmom said:


> Saying prayers for you and your son Robin..


Thanks so much Diane!



Summergirl73 said:


> All my love and prayers to you guys Robin. Big hugs.


Thanks Bridget. I needed that hug! :thumbsup:



mysugarbears said:


> Robin, i will definitely be keeping your son and family in my prayers. rayer:rayer:rayer: :hugging:


Thank you Debbie!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG Robin....is it okay if I just hold you in my heart? If I just remember the first moment I saw you? I will treasure that memory and from there I will send you all the love I have to get you through this. Picture me stroking your forehead, while you do the same for your little boy. My heartfelt best wishes...and I am confident that it will be okay...confident.:wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> Hoping for the best. But he will be fine. Hasn't cardiology come amazingly far? It's really astounding to me, having worked with kids in healthcare for over 30 years!


Pam, YES, it really has! Nicholas's condition is called Long QT Syndrome and it's pretty rare but many children who have Long QT die before a diagnosis. His cardiologist even missed it on his EKG and didn't think to look for it for nearly two weeks. Once it was confirmed, he was prescribed a common beta blocker (which he'll take for the rest of his life) and within a week, he had surgery to implant the ICD. It is my dream to lobby for all children to have an EKG, covered 100% by insurance, to rule out Long QT. This should be done as part of their well care within the first few months after being born. Left undiagnosed, many children die before their 10th birthday. My son was diagnosed less than a week before he turned nine. With his medication and the ICD, he is no a ticking time bomb.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I certainly will be keeping your son...( and you and hubby too) in my prayers . Will be looking for your update that it's all overwith and all is well! :thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending up prayers for your son and for mom and dad too.
rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll definitely be praying for your son. My prayers are for you too Robin . Praying everything goes smoothly .


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Oh Robin, I will pray extra hard for your son tomorrow. I'm sure you will be glad when its all over with and I don't imagine you will get much sleep tonight.


Thank you Kathy! No, I won't sleep much tonight or tomorrow night as I'll be staying in his hospital room with him. It's okay though. Coffee is my friend. :thumbsup:



Sylie said:


> OMG Robin....is it okay if I just hold you in my heart? If I just remember the first moment I saw you? I will treasure that memory and from there I will send you all the love I have to get you through this. Picture me stroking your forehead, while you do the same for your little boy. My heartfelt best wishes...and I am confident that it will be okay...confident.:wub:


Oh Sylvia, you just touched my heart! I will feel your love and care tomorrow across the miles. Thank you so much, my beautiful friend.



Maidto2Maltese said:


> I certainly will be keeping your son...( and you and hubby too) in my prayers . Will be looking for your update that it's all overwith and all is well! :thumbsup:


Thanks Terry. I'll update as soon as I can when he's out of surgery. It might not be pretty though as it's hard to type on my phone. Tomorrow will be a long day but we won't have to do this again until he's in his 20's. Thanks for your prayers!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

lynda said:


> Sending up prayers for your son and for mom and dad too.
> rayer:rayer:rayer:


Thanks Lynda. We appreciate your prayers!!!



Furbabies mom said:


> I'll definitely be praying for your son. My prayers are for you too Robin . Praying everything goes smoothly .


Thank you Deb. I hope it goes smoothly too. His surgeon is one of 5 in the nation and we are very lucky to be under his care. I trust him completely! I do like to believe he's a praying man too!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending prayers, good thoughts, and hugs your way. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nickee **


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

MoonDog said:


> Pam, YES, it really has! Nicholas's condition is called Long QT Syndrome and it's pretty rare but many children who have Long QT die before a diagnosis. His cardiologist even missed it on his EKG and didn't think to look for it for nearly two weeks. Once it was confirmed, he was prescribed a common beta blocker (which he'll take for the rest of his life) and within a week, he had surgery to implant the ICD. It is my dream to lobby for all children to have an EKG, covered 100% by insurance, to rule out Long QT. This should be done as part of their well care within the first few months after being born. Left undiagnosed, many children die before their 10th birthday. My son was diagnosed less than a week before he turned nine. With his medication and the ICD, he is no a ticking time bomb.


I kind of figured it might be long QT. Unfortunately, this condition still goes undiagnosed way too often. You and your son are truly one of the lucky ones! And I agree with your dream. Awareness is beginning to change things. Many sports programs are now requiring EKG for all players. But I too think that early childhood detection is the best. We test kids for hearing, elevated jaundice, various metabolic disorders etc. Why not this too! I see at least a kid per year with this, usually in the ER and many with poor outcomes. So glad your son is one of the lucky ones!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Cross my fingers, prayers your way


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Robin, prayers to you and your son. Hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Sending good thoughts~


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh Robin, what a tough time it will be to see your precious son go thru that again, but praying all will go well.
My thoughts will be for you tomorrow.
Many hugs & a Happy Birthday to your husband,


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm praying that all goes well with his surgery and that he has a speedy recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Will send up special prayers for Nicholas tomorrow....


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I will say a prayer and I will be thinking about you and your family tomorrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Robin, I could not help but tear up reading this . . . so thankful to God for keeping you thus far in this journey w/Nicholas. As Pam said "you are one of the lucky ones" and I would dare to say "blessed." I just wonder what great plans lie ahead for him? 
You will all 4 be in our prayers here (you, Nicholas, your DH & the surgeon). 
Life often comes at us w. what I call "left-handedness" meaning we are ill prepared or surprised by events and they can destabilize us as we are off-balance, but you seem to be well situated by God's sweet grace.
Sending you much love & many prayers.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers coming your way for you & your family.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Robin, sending prayers for a successful surgery for your son and strength and peace for you. Happy birthday to your husband.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

harrysmom said:


> Sending prayers, good thoughts, and hugs your way. Let us know how it goes.


Thanks you Debbie!



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Nickee **


Thanks Nickee and Yogi!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> I kind of figured it might be long QT. Unfortunately, this condition still goes undiagnosed way too often. You and your son are truly one of the lucky ones! And I agree with your dream. Awareness is beginning to change things. Many sports programs are now requiring EKG for all players. But I too think that early childhood detection is the best. We test kids for hearing, elevated jaundice, various metabolic disorders etc. Why not this too! I see at least a kid per year with this, usually in the ER and many with poor outcomes. So glad your son is one of the lucky ones!


Pam, I'm going to work on this and get Nicholas involved. You have inspired me! :thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Tashulia25 said:


> Cross my fingers, prayers your way


Thanks! 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Robin, prayers to you and your son. Hope the surgery goes well.


Thank you Barbie!



cheekyradish said:


> Sending good thoughts~


Thanks Ardith!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Oh Robin, what a tough time it will be to see your precious son go thru that again, but praying all will go well.
> My thoughts will be for you tomorrow.
> Many hugs & a Happy Birthday to your husband,


Thanks Claire. We're leaving soon and I just realized I hadn't told Mark Happy Birthday yet. He forgave me. :blush:



Leila'sMommy said:


> I'm praying that all goes well with his surgery and that he has a speedy recovery.
> 
> Thanks so much. He wants to go to a concert in a week so he's hoping for a super speedy recovery!
> 
> ...





Grace'sMom said:


> Will send up special prayers for Nicholas tomorrow....


Thanks for your prayers, Tori!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

dntdelay said:


> I will say a prayer and I will be thinking about you and your family tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks Audrey!
> 
> ...





edelweiss said:


> Robin, I could not help but tear up reading this . . . so thankful to God for keeping you thus far in this journey w/Nicholas. As Pam said "you are one of the lucky ones" and I would dare to say "blessed." I just wonder what great plans lie ahead for him?
> You will all 4 be in our prayers here (you, Nicholas, your DH & the surgeon).
> Life often comes at us w. what I call "left-handedness" meaning we are ill prepared or surprised by events and they can destabilize us as we are off-balance, but you seem to be well situated by God's sweet grace.
> Sending you much love & many prayers.


Oh Sandi, we are very blessed! I thank God for this child every single day. I do believe God has a plan for him. Thank you for your prayers today.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Prayers coming your way for you & your family.


Thank you Marti!



maggie's mommy said:


> Robin, sending prayers for a successful surgery for your son and strength and peace for you. Happy birthday to your husband.


Thanks Pat!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Robin, you will be in my thougts all day today. I know your baby will be just fine and home real soon to get some good healing puppy lovin from the gang. I remember you talking about this before, hoping it would be during the summer, well, see, you are living right! Perfect timing (as far as school goes I mean)!

Is it a quick surgery? Will he have to stay in the hospital for long? What is the recovery time, is he back to normal immediately or have to take it easy for a while?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Robin, I am just now seeing this and got goose bumps just thinking about how fortunate you were that they were able to diagnose the Long QT in Nicholas before something tragic happened. Every year we read about a high school football player, basketball player, etc. who collapses and dies from this, yet they never knew anything was wrong. There was even a Russian Olympic gold medalist pairs skater who died on the ice from this. You are so blessed that Nicholas has one of the top doctors taking care of him. I will be lifting you all in prayer today and holding you in my heart.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots of prayers for your son and your family.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Robin I will be thinking of both of you ! HUGS!!


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

Hope all goes well. Prayers sent your way.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Just checking in...keeping you all in my thoughts today.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thinking of you and your son today, holding good thoughts.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just open this thread and looked at the time. Is 10 Am here...1 PM there. I'm with you, Robin.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Robin, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your son.

((((((((( Robin )))))))))


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Robin, I pray that all will go smoothly and that your husband truly will have a very happy birthday. Thinking of you guys! :hugs:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinking of your son, and you and your husband today.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

rayer:rayer:rayer: I am praying for each of you esp your son:wub:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Sending more prayers your way, hoping all is well and the surgery went well too. What a way to spend your birthday. Waiting patiently for good news.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hope all is well, Robin...big ((hugs))!:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thinking of you and praying all is well. rayer:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My prayers are continuing for a successful surgery and outcome. Hope you were able to wish your husband the happiest of birthdays today.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

It's my pleasure to say a prayer for your precious son. God bless your family...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Checking in for an update. I hope all is still well.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Robin, I missed this but want you to know your Son is in my prayers.


----------

